# Tonnage question



## CoolAirWanted (Jun 8, 2012)

first please allow me to apologize I understand this site is mainly targeted towards professional HVAC contractors but I wanted to post a few questions to what appears to be a well informed community.

History: We are a first time homeowners (Oklahoma) looking to upgrade our underpowered central air system (2.5T outdoor unit paired with a 3T indoor unit) with $400-$700 electric bill because the thing never shuts off. We want to move our indoor unit to the attic because of the CFM req's aswell as and mainly because we have water that runs into our current floor vents which are installed in the concrete slab (no basement). 

Stats: single story 1850-1900 sq ft. 4 bed 2 bath (Master BR is 34' x 15' with a 12 foot peaked ceiling), 13-14 vents (primarily 8") and with 3 returns. Brick house with vapor barrier and no insulation in the walls with single pane windows.

My concerns: thus far we have had 4 companies come bid (Lennox, Rheem, Amana and Goodman) and 3 of the 4 have suggested 4T units (inside and out) however the 4th contractor has suggested a 5T Amana (14 seer). I totally understand each company has there own ideas but does anyone foresee there being any issues with having more tonnage (condensation, utility usage, etc.) and is Amana a dependable product?

Contractor Exp: 10years (7 under employment, 3 independent with referrals from church)


----------



## fourcsons (Jun 12, 2012)

The high bills and never cutting off are due to no insulation in outside walls and the windows. I would think there would more fed or local money help available to change and update those. Check with you electric provider. 
Yes Amana makes a good product. Most of the junk has been put out of business with one goodman exception.
Your unit is a builders spec. That is 600 sq. ft. per ton. In Okla. comfort dictates 450 to 400 sq. per ton.
Move it to the attic, but remember it makes water. In eastern Oklahoma lots of water out west not so much. Make sure your secondary pan drips somewhere so you will see it, like the driveway, if it gets water in it.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

Please post your question over at www.DIYChatroom.com

Thanks.


----------

